# Mothwing camo



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

Does anybody have any or know of anywhere to get the discontinued mothwing mountain mimicry camo? I know there’s some on eBay sometimes, but just curious if anybody local has any or knows of anyone who does. Thanks!


----------

